# Passare da Vodafone a Wind



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Vorrei passare da Vodafone a Wind, mantenendo il numero. 
Nel sito della Wind non ho trovato molte informazioni, qualcuno sa quanto si paga per il passaggio di operatore, e per mantenere il numero? Inoltre, devo fare qualcosa per "disdire" la SIM Vodafone, o fanno tutto loro?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

non so...cmq fai la meglio cosa
io con 10 euro ci faccio 3 mesi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non so...cmq fai la meglio cosa
> io con 10 euro ci faccio 3 mesi



Quale promozione hai? Io volevo farmi quella a 7 euro al mese, con 2 GB di Internet (che mi servono più che altro quando ricomincerò l'Università) e 300 sms e minuti di chiamate. L'ha fatta la mia ragazza e si sta trovando bene, anche con la copertura internet.


----------



## Canonista (20 Agosto 2013)

Anche io avevo in mente di cambiare, sono utente Vodafone e ho ancora la Square Smart.

L'unica cosa è che utilizzo ancora parecchio gli sms e ad ora non c'è una promo completa che contenga ad esempio messaggi illimitati, 1 giga di internet e 100 minuti (sempre come esempio).

3 la escluderei per la copertura non "completa", Tim con la Young potrebbe essere interessante mentre Wind ha prezzi davvero interessanti ma, appunto, promo scarne di sms. Uff


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Anche io avevo in mente di cambiare, sono utente Vodafone e ho ancora la Square Smart.
> 
> L'unica cosa è che utilizzo ancora parecchio gli sms e ad ora non c'è una promo completa che contenga ad esempio messaggi illimitati, 1 giga di internet e 100 minuti (sempre come esempio).
> 
> 3 la escluderei per la copertura non "completa", Tim con la Young potrebbe essere interessante mentre Wind ha prezzi davvero interessanti ma, appunto, promo scarne di sms. Uff



Ho anche io la Square  Passo a Wind soprattutto per Internet anche perchè quasi tutti quelli con cui mi scrivo usano WhatsApp quindi andrei ad usare molto poco i messaggi tradizionali diciamo.


----------



## Canonista (20 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho anche io la Square  Passo a Wind soprattutto per Internet anche perchè quasi tutti quelli con cui mi scrivo usano WhatsApp quindi andrei ad usare molto poco i messaggi tradizionali diciamo.



Bene, allora per quello che cerchi tu le offerte dei vari operatori non mancano 

Io invece, pur essendo un tipo a cui piace la tecnologia, ho a che fare con gente la quale predilige i classici sms/non conosce la comodità di app simil-Whatsapp/schifa gli smartphone...che due balls


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Quale promozione hai? Io volevo farmi quella a 7 euro al mese, con 2 GB di Internet (che mi servono più che altro quando ricomincerò l'Università) e 300 sms e minuti di chiamate. L'ha fatta la mia ragazza e si sta trovando bene, anche con la copertura internet.



nessuna...ho una tariffa vecchissima


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Quale promozione hai? Io volevo farmi quella a 7 euro al mese, con 2 GB di Internet (che mi servono più che altro quando ricomincerò l'Università) e 300 sms e minuti di chiamate. L'ha fatta la mia ragazza e si sta trovando bene, anche con la copertura internet.



ma questi passaggi si possono fare via internet?


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Vorrei passare da Vodafone a Wind, mantenendo il numero.
> Nel sito della Wind non ho trovato molte informazioni, qualcuno sa quanto si paga per il passaggio di operatore, e per mantenere il numero? Inoltre, devo fare qualcosa per "disdire" la SIM Vodafone, o fanno tutto loro?



Paghi 25 euro mi sembra con 20 euro di ricarica inclusa mentre quelli della Vodafone si tengono 1,60 euro.

La portabilità la fanno direttamente in Wind, di solito ci mettono 3/4 giorni lavorativi..ti basta andare in qualsiasi negozio di marca con un documento d'identità valido e il codice fiscale, volendo anche nei centri Mediaworld, Euronics ecc..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Paghi 25 euro mi sembra con 20 euro di ricarica inclusa mentre quelli della Vodafone si tengono 1,60 euro.
> 
> La portabilità la fanno direttamente in Wind, di solito ci mettono 3/4 giorni lavorativi..ti basta andare in qualsiasi negozio di marca con un documento d'identità valido e il codice fiscale, volendo anche nei centri Mediaworld, Euronics ecc..



Cavoli 25 euro!?! Ok, oggi infatti passo in un centro commerciale dove dovrebbe esserci il negozio Wind così prendo informazioni. Certo che 25 euro sono un bel po comunque. Anche se 20 sono di ricarica...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> ma questi passaggi si possono fare via internet?



Mh non penso, ma prova a vedere sul sito. So che ad esempio un mio amico si è fatto la promozione Tim online, ma sulla Wind non penso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

il passaggio è gratuito


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> il passaggio è gratuito



Se conosci qualcuno che lavora in quel settore sicuramente 
Altrimenti paghi il costo della sim (5 euro) più 20 di ricarica.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2013)

Ok sono andato in centro Wind, e mi fanno che si paga 20 euro di cui 15 sono di traffico, mentre 5 per l'attivazione.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Agosto 2013)

A Wind sono 5€ di costo di attivazione più 15€ di ricarica. Il passaggio a Wind (così come ad altri operatori) è gratuito e tu non devi comunicare assolutamente nulla all'operatore cedente in quanto pensa a tutto quello nuovo.
La tempistica è di 3-5 gg (salvo ritardi causati da intoppi nei flussi di MNP o a negozianti sbadati che registrano numeri per altri - come è accaduto a me); devi soltanto attendere gli SMS di presa in carico portabilità e quello dell'avvenuto passaggio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Agosto 2013)

Inoltre, so che potrebbe sembrare una banalità, ma la USIM dell'attuale operatore deve essere intestata a te.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A Wind sono 5€ di costo di attivazione più 15€ di ricarica. Il passaggio a Wind (così come ad altri operatori) è gratuito e tu non devi comunicare assolutamente nulla all'operatore cedente in quanto pensa a tutto quello nuovo.
> La tempistica è di 3-5 gg (salvo ritardi causati da intoppi nei flussi di MNP o a negozianti sbadati che registrano numeri per altri - come è accaduto a me); devi soltanto attendere gli SMS di presa in carico portabilità e quello dell'avvenuto passaggio.



Grande, grazie mille penso proprio che andrò nei prossimi giorni


----------



## Liuke (22 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grande, grazie mille penso proprio che andrò nei prossimi giorni


Se hai telefoni di ultima generazione quindi con la possibilità che la sim sia tagliata devi tenerti a portata di mano l'iccid della sim che ti chiedono per fare la portabilità. Se l'id si legge sulla sim non hai problemi altrimenti su iphone lo leggi nelle impostazioni in generali/info, su android devi scaricarti un app che mi sembra si chiami sim info.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Se hai telefoni di ultima generazione quindi con la possibilità che la sim sia tagliata devi tenerti a portata di mano l'iccid della sim che ti chiedono per fare la portabilità. Se l'id si legge sulla sim non hai problemi altrimenti su iphone lo leggi nelle impostazioni in generali/info, su android devi scaricarti un app che mi sembra si chiami sim info.



Ah ok, perfetto darò un occhiata. Ben gentile.


----------

